# Another fine day in the gulf



## teckersley (May 25, 2004)

Sometimes, its not about the fish. Its about getting out with good friends and enjoying nature. While we caught our fair share of fish on the trip, here are a few of my favorite shots from 6/2 and 6/3. A beautiful sunset, peaceful waters, sea turtle, and a mako shark that decided to make lunch out of our catch. The mako was awesome. It came from the deep underneath like you saw in jaws and attacked just before the surface. Too bad we didn't have the video running because there were some VERY surprised folks looking at the fish when it all happened.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Very nice photos. Like that turtle. Looks like it was a great day to be out there with the water that calm.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Great photos. Man, I could smell the salt!


----------



## Chuck06R1 (Apr 7, 2015)

The turtle is pretty cool. Love the detail.


----------



## kinja (May 21, 2004)

'Twas a nice trip. Thanks for coming and the great pictures. The fishing was a struggle but we did catch our share in the end.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I didn't know an oil rig could be so beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

